# Has anyone here used Snipper (Sweetgum flower inhibitor)



## Scars2prove-it (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a customer that is interested in this. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Redbull (Mar 20, 2005)

Kinda wondered the same thing. Anyone?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 20, 2005)

here we use Florel. Never heard of the other brand.

Right now we have a list of about 4-6 cust. waiting on flowering.

As for effectiveness, timeing is pretty critical. A windy week can break it. Also, its not 100%. About 60-70 I think (not real sure).


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 20, 2005)

is it spendy? how is it applied? i have heard of this, but have never been around it/ seen it used.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ive never been to the chemical shop to pick it up so im not sure the price. FLorel comes in a 2 1/2 gal jug.

As for application, its a sprayed on deal. 

to bad someone cant come up w/ an injectible stuff (birth control for sweetgums!)


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 21, 2005)

Snipper is an injectable. The timing is still as critical as the florel application. If you miss that window, the results will suck.......Horribly.

You need to get it into the tree at just before/right at full bloom, if the flowers have already started to fall, forget it.

I will say if the tree is small enough, florel is the best! For the the monsters, give snipper a try. 

So far the best control of sweetgum fruit is acheived with a basal application of 066.


----------



## texasnative (Mar 21, 2005)

i don't know if there is any validity to this or not, (this is just heresy, as i have not seen any results), but an old timer once told me that driving aluminum pins or nails in the trunk of the sweetgum about two inches apart around the circumference will keep it from flowering.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 21, 2005)

texasnative said:


> i don't know if there is any validity to this or not, (this is just heresy, as i have not seen any results), but an old timer once told me that driving aluminum pins or nails in the trunk of the sweetgum about two inches apart around the circumference will keep it from flowering.




Good chance of killing them too, that would reduce flowering. Could actually be a stress induced reaction that the old timers saw.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Mar 21, 2005)

I've also had several requests for this.... How do you all charge for this?? I think I will just get the Snipper from Sherrill, any tips, this will be my first time....


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 21, 2005)

Snipper takes up pretty quick, and the application is fairly easy. I'd say 2-3x yuor cost per capsule should cover it. Some where around $10-12/caliper inch


----------



## Husky288XP (Apr 24, 2005)

What is the proper timing for the application of Snipper, will it be effective after flowering or less potent?


----------



## arborvor (Apr 28, 2005)

Here in atlanta we have had great results in using snipper on a few sweetgums. $12 a cap is right. Florel be careful we burned up 6 yuopon hollies that were under a large oak that we were treating. We sprayed the hollies with water and everything and they still had phototoxicity result.


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 28, 2005)

Husky288XP said:


> What is the proper timing for the application of Snipper, will it be effective after flowering or less potent?



It will be completely useless if applied after the full bloom stage. If you miss the timing, don't even bother.


----------

